# AGR Buy Points



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a reminder that the deadline for buying AGR points is *12/31/09*!  You can purchase or receive up to 10,000 points *PER CALENDAR YEAR*!

*HINT*: January 1, 2010 is a new calendar year!  Thus, you could buy 10K on 12/31 and 10K on 1/1! 

A strange thing happened when I purchased them. It gave a choice of how you want to pay. Among others was AGR MasterCard and MasterCard. I of course used my AGR MasterCard  , chose that and input the number. When I was done, it said "invalid credit card number" - so I tried again. It again said "invalid credit card number"! 

Then I changed the type of card (*ONLY*) to "MasterCard" - and it went right thru!


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 31, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Then I changed the type of card (*ONLY*) to "MasterCard" - and it went right thru!


Aloha

I wonder if that means no AGR points?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Then I changed the type of card (*ONLY*) to "MasterCard" - and it went right thru!
> ...


It still is a purchase using the AGR MasterCard - just like if you went to Wal-Mart or McDonald's or the supermarket. So you will earn 1/$ anyway. But even if it worked, you would still get 1/$!

The points are *NOT* bought directly from Amtrak or AGR! They are bought from Points.com - but post directly to your AGR account within 72 hours.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Then I changed the type of card (*ONLY*) to "MasterCard" - and it went right thru!
> ...


I had the same thing Eric! The answer is there are TWO AGR Master Cards from CHASE, a World Master Card and a regular AGR MC! Since I already had three cards from Chase when I applied I got the regular AGR MC and had no problem paying for the points I bought and have gotten double points for all purchases on Amtrak since as well as Bonus AGR points when I bought my 10,000 this summer!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2009)

There has been a bug in that webpage for quite some time. I hit that snag about 3 or 4 months ago during one of the point sales, where I tried to buy some points for my mom's account using her AGR card. As noted by the_traveler, once you choose just regular MasterCard, things work fine.

The issue is with the AGR MasterCard choice.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 31, 2009)

I had the same problem. I switched to Mastercard and the transaction went through.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2009)

Add one more to the list.  Of course, I should have thought to check here first!


----------



## icbrkr (Dec 31, 2009)

Bought my points and yep, had the same issue. Changed to standard Mastercard and no probs though I spent a lot of time staring at my credit card # wondering if I fat fingered something.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 31, 2009)

Whew! Talk about last minute. I just bought my 10K with the AGR card. btw, "Why" did I do this again? (following the pack, look, here comes a ledge we will all fall off, oh well, the world needs a few less lemmings.........)


----------



## rail_rider (Dec 31, 2009)

Had teh same problem as everyone else, except when I tried the plain Master Card option it still wouldn't go through. I had to sign out then sign back in and start all over. After that it went through without problem. Bought points on Monday 12/27 and points were in my account Tuesday morning.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 31, 2009)

rail_rider said:


> Had teh same problem as everyone else, except when I tried the plain Master Card option it still wouldn't go through. I had to sign out then sign back in and start all over. After that it went through without problem. Bought points on Monday 12/27 and points were in my account Tuesday morning.


But please remind me, "WHY" are we doing this? (......Froths at mouth, can't wait to do what he doesn't know why he is doing today, tomorrow.......)


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2009)

rrdude said:


> rail_rider said:
> 
> 
> > Had teh same problem as everyone else, except when I tried the plain Master Card option it still wouldn't go through. I had to sign out then sign back in and start all over. After that it went through without problem. Bought points on Monday 12/27 and points were in my account Tuesday morning.
> ...


In case you want directions to the edge of the bridge to follow the crowd, ...! :lol:

I bought my points just after 12 midnight on 12/31 - and the 10K was in my account when I checked at noon!  That's less than 12 hours later!


----------



## Dovecote (Dec 31, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Just a reminder that the deadline for buying AGR points is *12/31/09*!  You can purchase or receive up to 10,000 points *PER CALENDAR YEAR*!
> *HINT*: January 1, 2010 is a new calendar year!  Thus, you could buy 10K on 12/31 and 10K on 1/1!
> 
> A strange thing happened when I purchased them. It gave a choice of how you want to pay. Among others was AGR MasterCard and MasterCard. I of course used my AGR MasterCard  , chose that and input the number. When I was done, it said "invalid credit card number" - so I tried again. It again said "invalid credit card number"!
> ...


Thanks for posting this reminder. I just purchased 10K points and feel it is a wise investment.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 1, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder that the deadline for buying AGR points is *12/31/09*!  You can purchase or receive up to 10,000 points *PER CALENDAR YEAR*!
> ...


I had already purchased my 10,000 points this pass offer with the 10% bonus. Just waiting for a new year. Happy New Year everyone  . May God Bless You Real Good and May 2010 be your year.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 2, 2010)

Boy, that was quick!!! I bought 10k points yesterday & they posted today!!!

Look out traveler, here I come :lol: !!!

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Look out traveler, here I come :lol: !!!


Bring it on!


----------

